# Raidmax Hybrid 530W



## Tarun (Feb 5, 2012)

Raidmax Hybrid 530W
should i go with it ??? is it worth Rs.1,948????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2012)

spend 300 more & get a corsair CX430V2 80+ certified quality psu.

RAIDMAX Hybrid 2 RX-530SS ATX12V 530W - AnandTech Forums


> Cons: STILL CLAIMING OUT OF SPEC RIPPLE! 70mv is waaay too much ripple on the 3.3v and 5v line! MAX ripple by ATX specification is 50mv. High failure rate. Dual rail is NOT good for high end video cards. You are better off with a big fat single rail or shared triple rail design.
> 
> Other Thoughts: Do you want to trust a PSU that has out of spec ratings right on the side of it? Ripple will shorten the life of your components! Spend a few bucks more and at least get an Antec (not a basiq) or something! Don't buy into the "more watts the better" hype. Unless you are running quad-core with 8800 GTX in SLI you probably dont need more than a good quality 400w PSU. Bottom line: DON'T buy a cheap PSU if you want a reliable and stable system, period!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

Tarun said:


> Raidmax Hybrid 530W
> should i go with it ??? is it worth Rs.1,948????



Firstly, it is not 1948/-. Add shipping+customs and it will come around 3.5K.
Buy Corsair CX430V2.

BTW, please mention the config for which you intend to buy this PSU.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 8, 2012)

anyone else does junglee.com charge for shipping ????


----------



## Krow (Feb 8, 2012)

Junglee does not sell. You will be buying from Amazon which will charge you shipping and customs. Stop trying to save 300 bucks and get the Corsair unit which is available locally.

If your psu ordered from abroad, you'll have to ship it back for replacement. All worth it for Rs 300?


----------

